# Lunar Roadstar 786



## 103755 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Have just ordered a new Lunar Roadstar 786 will be ready for the 1St of September, anyone know what I should be looking for i.e. problems when I go to collect it.
Many thanks,
Jim


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Somewhere on the site possibly under downloads is a checklist. I have it saved on my computer some where so if you cannot find it PM me and I will email it too you
Carol


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

1st thing i'd check is the build quality ie the cuboard doors ect as they seem never to close properly or they arn't aligned apart from that no further faults found, so ENJOY :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Things to look for*

It will have been said before but make sure the dealer shows you everything working. ie HW running from all taps and heated by all sources. Ditto the fridge

When he has shown you round then tell him to shove off and give your selves half an hour or so to play with everything, even down to lowering the spare wheel etc.

There have been lists on here but one can be easily pushed aside by the salesmans"lack of time" or a busy parking position

It does also depend on how easy it is for you to pop back and take up points with them, he will never ever again be that interested in getting your signature! If distance is a problem then a local CL and agreement that you will call back in the morning might help. but bear in mind that signature!!

PS Dont accept a handover slot at 4.45!

Mike & Ann


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I see one of these vans at peterborough and thought it a very nice van indeed with a layout we all (family) liked.Now I take it that lunar are built in preston (hope thats right) and because it`s from these shores I am a bit nervous incase of poor build quality. 8O Are there anymore Lunar owners out there that could put my mind at ease over the build quality?


----------



## 96655 (Nov 7, 2005)

We now have a 786 Brought new in november 06 had a kontiki 665 before the build of the lunar is not as good as the kotiki but still a very very good van in all ways. The layout is supurb for a family or just me and the wife. We are very very happy and we have used it about 10 times and had no problems as to yet. Hope you injoy the van as much as we do.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi like others have said dont be in a rush to get it home check 
every thing ask question if you dont know!! remember its your money thats buying it a lot off money so be picky dont except broken or non working items

after that enjoy  and join the forum you find its the best £10 you spend on advise and things you will need!!!!

ray

jmoh :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Had a good look at a 786 & 800 at Newbury today and have to say they look a very nice van.Deffo gonna put the lunar on my shortlist of 6 birth c-class.


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*Lunar*

At 7 weeks / 1500 miles / 15 nights our Lunar X Star is looking good with two faults -- the fridge 240V connection ( now rectified ) and the awning awaiting inspection but not unusable.
Everything else seems well put together and the layout and spec. just what we wanted.
It's only short on storage space because the overcab has a window , but this provides light which is welcome.
The storage space will be supplemented with a Beeny Box, scheduled for installation in early June.
I should also add that I'm more than delighted with the Renault base which includes Auto gearbox---one of my main priorities after a manual Sprinter The engine is smoother than the Sprinter and is returning 30mpg .
The X Star is Preston made .
Denboy


----------



## 120006 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, we have a roadstar786. when we bought ours we found the van very good, the only problam was waiting for spare parts we bought ours through don amotts and up to now its been 2 years before we got the parts for the van and we are still waiting for the rest, lunor are a bit slow in sending spare parts, all the best with your new van. john.


----------

